# DC relents a bit more



## Grenadier (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like they're in the process of approving of semiautomatic pistols as well, instead of just revolvers:

http://www.examiner.com/a-1578585~DC_police_chief_concerned_about_House_gun_bill.html



> While debate continued on Capitol Hill, the D.C. Council was set to consider an amendment next week that would make key revisions to the city's temporary gun legislation - including allowing residents to own semiautomatic pistols, council member Phil Mendelson said.
> 
> Most semiautomatic weapons have been prohibited under a D.C. law that bans machine guns - broadly defined as any weapon that can shoot more than 12 rounds without reloading. Mendelson said the language would be changed, though specifics are still being worked out.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 11, 2008)

About time.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 11, 2008)

Strip them of that power. They have no right to 'regulate' like that. The 2nd Amendent said, "Shall not be infringed". Even the 1st Amendment didn't go that far.

That means very minimal restraints. Like no guns for nuts, violent felons, drug users, and such. But banning simi-autos? The council had no right to mess around like that.

Strip them of that power.

Deaf


----------



## jarrod (Sep 11, 2008)

cleary, anarchy will ensue.  criminals previously afraid to rob & assault people with a six-shooter will now run amuck in the streets, spraying bullets into innocent bystanders for the sheer joy of it.

god help us.

jf


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 12, 2008)

if anyone's interested, there was a good article in this month's issue of SWAT Magazine on the DC v. Heller decision.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 12, 2008)

jarrod said:


> cleary, anarchy will ensue. criminals previously afraid to rob & assault people with a six-shooter will now run amuck in the streets, spraying bullets into innocent bystanders for the sheer joy of it.
> 
> god help us.
> 
> jf


 
But they do that now anyway!

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 13, 2008)

jarrod said:


> cleary, anarchy will ensue. criminals previously afraid to rob & assault people with a six-shooter will now run amuck in the streets, spraying bullets into innocent bystanders for the sheer joy of it.
> 
> god help us.
> 
> jf


 Can you imagine Washington DC if the members of the cities number one profession are afraid to ply their trade?!



> "If you take out the killings, Washington actually has a very very low crime rate." - Former Washington DC Mayor Marion Barry


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 18, 2008)

it passed...semi-autos are now legal, do not have to be stored dissassembled or trigger-locked in the home, and do not have to be test fired by the police...about ****ing time.

Of course, I won't be happy 'till we can all own NFA items w/o special permits and the ATF is disbanded (fat chance...but a guy can dream, right? )


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Sep 19, 2008)

When the man said 'Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms!'.....hell, I thought he was there to make a delivery.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> When the man said 'Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms!'.....hell, I thought he was there to make a delivery.


one of my favorite quotes


----------

